# Hatsumi books, suggestions?



## mrhnau (Sep 20, 2006)

A few months ago I picked up one of Hatsumi's books, Grandmasters handbook of Ninja training. I was pretty disappointed. The book seemed just like a bunch of guys sitting around having a conversation with a tape recorder. Is this similar with most of his books? If so, I'm not interested.

If there others that are different, which ones?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> A few months ago I picked up one of Hatsumi's books, Grandmasters handbook of Ninja training. I was pretty disappointed. The book seemed just like a bunch of guys sitting around having a conversation with a tape recorder. Is this similar with most of his books? If so, I'm not interested.
> 
> If there others that are different, which ones?


 
That is actually a Stephen Hayes book if I am not mistaken.

The books you want are:

Stickfighting by Hatsumi and Quinton Chambers
Advanced Stickfight by Hatsumi Sensei
The Way of the Ninja Secret Techniques
Japanese Sword Fighting by Masaaki Hatsumi

These are the best works in my opinion and I doubt that
you will be disapointed in them. There are plenty more though.


----------



## mrhnau (Sep 20, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is actually a Stephen Hayes book if I am not mistaken.



Quite sure it was Hatsumi.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 20, 2006)

Ahh yes, I confused it with this one : http://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Ninja...54/ref=pd_sim_b_2/103-1673545-0306225?ie=UTF8 by Stephen Hayes . I have that book but really have not looked at it in a long, long time.  Maybe it is time to take it out and look it over. : )

My favorites are the ones I listed above there is particularly alot of hard techniques in the Stickfighting book. The other three are filled with techniques but also philosophy, history and each one is like a work of art.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 21, 2006)

I would say go with stickfighting. Most of Hatsumi's books are not about techniques or basics. They are good if you want to round out your understanding at a later stage in your training. But for someone with little experience and a desire to see actual training techniques from a basic standpoint, Stickfighting is probably your best bet.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> I would say go with stickfighting. Most of Hatsumi's books are not about techniques or basics. They are good if you want to round out your understanding at a later stage in your training. But for someone with little experience and a desire to see actual training techniques from a basic standpoint, Stickfighting is probably your best bet.


 
I would agree with that as well!  Stickfighting is a great book to take a look at.


----------



## Carol (Sep 21, 2006)

Brian, could you compare stickfighting techs of Dr. Hatsumi and Taijutsu compare to the stickfighting techs of the FMAs?  I'm just wildly curious given that my exposjure to Bujinkan techs have been very limited.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh boy.  There are a few similarities especially in locking the joints and takedowns but overall they are wildly different beasts.  Hatsumi Sokes Stickfighting book covers techniques from Kukishinden Ryu and really is very nice for seeing techniques done with a three foot stick or Hanbo.
Of course all of the techniques can be applied with a jo or other tools but mostly this book show Sensei using a Hanbo.  I will say this though that Bujinkan Stick techniques have helped my Filipino training and vice versa they compliment each other in different ways but they are different.  Hope that helps some.


----------



## Don Roley (Oct 5, 2006)

Brian,
Here is my observation on the basic differences between FMA and Bujinkan. I hope you can correct me if you feel different.

In FMA I see a very mobile stick. It goes in, hits, gets out and hits over and over and over again. It is like watching a taiko drum concert there is so many hits and the sticks dart around so fast.

In Bujinkan, the stick hits and it has more of a thump, but it does not dance around with as many multiple strikes. The whole things is that once the stick gets in, you try to use it as some sort of lever or lock instead of breaking and gaining distance.

Neither is better than each other, they were just developed with different strategies. If I am wrong, please cure my ignorance.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 5, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Neither is better than each other, they were just developed with different strategies. If I am wrong, please cure my ignorance.



Thats about my interpretation of it... I have a few Arnis/Escrima Stick fighting DVDs and thats my take.

I picked up  *The Way of the Ninja Secret Techniques *yesterday... I was up all night reading it... I really enjoyed it.  Not for the techniques, or the beautiful photos, but for the inisght and philosphys it presents.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 5, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> Not for the techniques, or the beautiful photos, but for the inisght and philosphys it presents.


That is my thought exactly!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> Brian,
> Here is my observation on the basic differences between FMA and Bujinkan. I hope you can correct me if you feel different.
> 
> In FMA I see a very mobile stick. It goes in, hits, gets out and hits over and over and over again. It is like watching a taiko drum concert there is so many hits and the sticks dart around so fast.
> ...


 
Hey Don,

That is a pretty accurate portrayal in my book as well.  However, you would be surprised at the similarities especially when a FMA practitioner has been trained in locking techniques.  Remy Presas (and other guros as well) would lock people up left and right and the similarities in many ways mirror Budo Taijutsu in this aspect. (with subtle differeances)

The FMA stick is generally constantly moving and this does make them very formidable when striking.  They also use alot of similar footwork (yet different) to Budo Taijutsu in angling to get a better strike, etc.

Your portrayal above though is pretty much right on.  For me I like both ways and they seem to complement each other nicely. (at least for me)


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> Thats about my interpretation of it... I have a few Arnis/Escrima Stick fighting DVDs and thats my take.
> 
> I picked up *The Way of the Ninja Secret Techniques *yesterday... I was up all night reading it... I really enjoyed it. Not for the techniques, or the beautiful photos, but for the inisght and philosphys it presents.


 
Hey John, that is a great book and I am gald that you are enjoying Senseis philosophy. (good stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 5, 2006)

That is a great book.  Even non-BBT practioners will get a lot out of it!

Jeff


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm going to pick up Stick Fighting today. I'll need to decide between two other ones...

if given the choice, should I pick Essense of Ninjutsu or History and Tradition. I know they are going to be commentary/history, and thats kind of what I'm wanting... How will the two books differ?


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 12, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> I'm going to pick up Stick Fighting today. I'll need to decide between two other ones...
> 
> if given the choice, should I pick Essense of Ninjutsu or History and Tradition. I know they are going to be commentary/history, and thats kind of what I'm wanting... How will the two books differ?



I think Essence of Ninjutsu would be the better book.


----------



## heretic888 (Oct 12, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> if given the choice, should I pick Essense of Ninjutsu or History and Tradition. I know they are going to be commentary/history, and thats kind of what I'm wanting... How will the two books differ?


 
Well, _Essence of Ninjutsu_ was actually written by Hatsumi. 

That being said, there is far more content concerning history, philosophy, and anecdotal wisdom in _Essence of Ninjutsu_ than there is in _Ninjutsu: History and Tradition_. Not only does it offer more breadth, but in my opinion, it provides more depth as well.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 12, 2006)

heretic888 said:


> Well, _Essence of Ninjutsu_ was actually written by Hatsumi.
> 
> That being said, there is far more content concerning history, philosophy, and anecdotal wisdom in _Essence of Ninjutsu_ than there is in _Ninjutsu: History and Tradition_. Not only does it offer more breadth, but in my opinion, it provides more depth as well.
> 
> Hope that helps.


 
That is a real good description and definately the book to buy between the two.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, they arrived at the door today! I got Essence and Stick fighting. A brief look at both of them, I think I'm going to be much happier than with the Grandmasters book  The Stick Fighting book looks awesome! yay!

I might toss up a review when I get threw them, but thats going to take a while!


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 18, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> A brief look at both of them, I think I'm going to be much happier than with the Grandmasters book  The Stick Fighting book looks awesome! yay!



That is funny, my opinion was the opposite.   Of course I may have overlooked some stuff in the stick fighting book, but it looked mostly to be techniques, which is cool, don't take it wrong.


----------



## buyu (Oct 27, 2006)

does anyone have any favorite technique books they can recomend on ninjutsu ive got stick fighting but im looking for stuff on taijutsu and not just hatsumi books itd be really appreciated thanks


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 31, 2006)

Well, I finished Essence of Ninjutsu. I really enjoyed it! It was interesting getting a further glimpse into his philosophies. I really enjoyed the stories of Takamatsu that were included in each chapter. I wonder at the validity of some of the stories, to be honest. Regardless, it makes for an interesting read  Enjoyed this MUCH more than Grandmasters Handbook of Ninja Training. I'd highly recommend it  I'm honestly thinking of rereading it. Lots of good stuff condenced in a small space. One thing I was a bit disappointed about though. He included around 30 pages of technique, with about 3 pictures per technique. I guess I was not expecting that, and the explanations were not too great or thorough. I'd rather have 30 more pages of regular content 

I skimmed through Stick Fighting. Sitting down and reading it is not going to be too useful. I need someone to "practice" on  I think it has some great material, but until I've got someone willing to be a victim (or preferabely a good instructor that knows it already), its not going to be exceptionally enlightening. Having someone to work through it would be fantastic.

Now, considering my interests, is "History and Traditions" worth picking up?


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 31, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> Now, considering my interests, is "History and Traditions" worth picking up?




Only if you keep in mind it was ghost written by SKH.  I would suggest other books over that one.  

Such as... 

Advanced Stick fighting 
Japanese Sword Fighting - Secrets of the Samurai
The Ways of the Ninja - Secret Techniques
The Grandmasters Book of Ninja Training

They all say they are authored by Masaaki Hatsumi but I am not sure about The Grandmasters Book of Ninja Training.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 31, 2006)

They all seem to have technique pictures in them.  The first 3 I mentioned have more stylized pictures (really cool looking).  I believe they were meant to be more artistic.  It is the written words that I was more intrigued by.  Lots of good stuff in those books.


----------



## RyuKyuBushi (Nov 1, 2006)

TOGAKURE RYU NINPO TAIJUTSU 

Available at WWW.Ninjutsu.com, Hatsumi wrote the book in Japanese and this is the translated version that also includes the origional japanese text....By Far the best ninjutsu book that I own...and I own quite a few.


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 1, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Only if you keep in mind it was ghost written by SKH. I would suggest other books over that one.
> 
> Such as...
> 
> ...


 
That book got a scathing review in the Journal or Asian Martial Arts the other month. I've leafed through it at the bookstore and it seemed to follow the style of books that has been coming out lately from Hatsumi, which I kind of like, but apparently someone else did not.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 1, 2006)

Monadnock said:


> That book got a scathing review in the Journal or Asian Martial Arts the other month. I've leafed through it at the bookstore and it seemed to follow the style of books that has been coming out lately from Hatsumi, which I kind of like, but apparently someone else did not.



For me the review would hold more water if it were people in the Bujinkan Community giving the scathing review.  I don't believe the Journal of Asian Martial Arts falls into that category.  In my opinion they are outsiders looking in through the window.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2006)

Monadnock said:


> That book got a scathing review in the Journal or Asian Martial Arts the other month. I've leafed through it at the bookstore and it seemed to follow the style of books that has been coming out lately from Hatsumi, which I kind of like, but apparently someone else did not.


 
Japanese Sword Fighting - Secrets of the Samurai is simply an awesome
book.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 1, 2006)

RyuKyuBushi said:


> TOGAKURE RYU NINPO TAIJUTSU
> 
> Available at WWW.Ninjutsu.com, Hatsumi wrote the book in Japanese and this is the translated version that also includes the origional japanese text....By Far the best ninjutsu book that I own...and I own quite a few.



Thanks!  That will be the next one I own.  However I do own a copy of Ten Chi Jin No Maki... This book sounds like that but more indepth?  Just curious.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2006)

RyuKyuBushi said:


> TOGAKURE RYU NINPO TAIJUTSU
> 
> Available at WWW.Ninjutsu.com, Hatsumi wrote the book in Japanese and this is the translated version that also includes the origional japanese text....By Far the best ninjutsu book that I own...and I own quite a few.


 
That is a good book.  I wish I had an origional instead of the translated copy.  Still it is *definately* a book you want in your library.


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 3, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> For me the review would hold more water if it were people in the Bujinkan Community giving the scathing review.  I don't believe the Journal of Asian Martial Arts falls into that category.  In my opinion they are outsiders looking in through the window.



Well, if people reading the reviews are novices or people from other arts, then their opinions may be even more valid than ours. There are certain books I would reccomend for people with a few years under their belt and others I would reccomend for people with no experience. Sword fighting is not one of the ones I think people in  the former catagory should get. There is not even explinations of how to grip a sword. That is in line with Hatsumi's saying that you need to get training first and then you can understand the books. And if you do, then there are some great things you can pick up from that book.

But if you are totally new, then there are better books. Stick Fighting and Togakure ryu Ninpo Taijutsu come to mind. (I have the original in Japanese and can read it. :2xBird2: ) You might want to look into some of the stuff by people other than Hatsumi for basic stuff. Hatsumi just does not do basic anymore it seems. He has too much to lay down that only he can teach us to bother with the stuff that a lot of others could.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is a good book.  I wish I had an origional instead of the translated copy.  Still it is *definately* a book you want in your library.



I just now ordered it!  I am anxiously awaiting it's arrival!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 9, 2006)

I think it is definately an important book for any Budo Taijutsu practitioner.  Good addition to your library Dave!


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 13, 2006)

I just received it at the office!  Wow!  I am very impressed!  I cannot wait to get home and read through it.  What I have managed to read through thus far at my desk is great stuff!    I am seriously considering some lifestyle changes too, bringing myself more inline with some of the things he recommends.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 13, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I just received it at the office! Wow! I am very impressed! I cannot wait to get home and read through it. What I have managed to read through thus far at my desk is great stuff!  I am seriously considering some lifestyle changes too, bringing myself more inline with some of the things he recommends.


 
Hey Dave,

Congratulations on your new book.  Enjoy reading it and picking up those nuggets of wisdom contained within.


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 14, 2006)

RyuKyuBushi said:


> TOGAKURE RYU NINPO TAIJUTSU
> 
> Available at WWW.Ninjutsu.com, Hatsumi wrote the book in Japanese and this is the translated version that also includes the origional japanese text....By Far the best ninjutsu book that I own...and I own quite a few.



I am kind of wondering about this now.

This is a photocopy of Hatsumi's book. There is also a translation (bad IIRC) but I kind of wonder just how moral it is to purchase a copy of a book. Yes, it is out of print. And it may not be covered by the copyright. But it does not strike me as correct to sell photocopies of a book. Even if it was just the translations of the text I would have problems. But to sell something with pictures just does not sit well with me the more I think about it. Hatsumi should be the one to have control over this, not anyone else.

I think someone should come out with their own book that covers most of the topics such as the fists, kamae and such. Throw in some stuff on the basics of hanbojutsu and a little on the history of each school as well as examples of their kata and you would have a great book for new students to use as a reference for their studies.


----------



## Bigshadow (Nov 14, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> I am kind of wondering about this now.
> 
> This is a photocopy of Hatsumi's book. There is also a translation (bad IIRC) but I kind of wonder just how moral it is to purchase a copy of a book. Yes, it is out of print. And it may not be covered by the copyright. But it does not strike me as correct to sell photocopies of a book. Even if it was just the translations of the text I would have problems. But to sell something with pictures just does not sit well with me the more I think about it. Hatsumi should be the one to have control over this, not anyone else.



I would hope that RVD had permission to do so.  Although, I do not know and I hadn't thought of that.



Don Roley said:


> I think someone should come out with their own book that covers most of the topics such as the fists, kamae and such. Throw in some stuff on the basics of hanbojutsu and a little on the history of each school as well as examples of their kata and you would have a great book for new students to use as a reference for their studies.



Actually that would be a great project!  However, I am certainly not qualified to do anything remotely close to that.  Check back with me in 20 years, I might be closer to being qualified... :rofl:


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 19, 2006)

Bumping this thread for some folks looking for books.


----------



## mdamignani (Dec 20, 2006)

All of Hatsumi's books that I have read are excellent, but I am a little surprised that none of Tanemura's books have been mentioned.  I understand that most of the people in this forum train in the Bujinkan, but Ninpo Secrets is the book that stands out the most in my mind as the most informative book on Ninpo.  Those who have not read this book are missing out on a wealth of information regardless of which X-kan you train with.
Sincerly 
Matthew Damignani


----------

